

5 things that make your social network monetize like crap - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2007/09/why-your-social.html

======
enonko
Either I misunderstand something (which is unlikely in this case), or his
formula for CPM is wrong.

Correct: CPM = Clickthrough Rate x Price Per Click x 1000

Example: If you have CTR or 2% and each click generates $0.40, you have CPM of
0.40 x 0.02 x 1000 = $8.

------
steve
> Engagement is inversely correlated with CTRs

Which is exactly why more CPA ad systems are needed. That's the best way I see
to allow everyone to get their interests in line.

~~~
joshwa
Or at least CPC.

------
crxnamja
dude i am rich now!

